# Looking for knitting group



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of any knitting group in Manchester, CT that meets during the day? I would like to join a group but do not know where to look to find one. Thank you.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

You might start a knitting group. Talk with your local library and see if you can use one of their meeting rooms and then advertise the new group. Our "Hands On" group meets at the library every Thursday. We have an average of 18 women every week!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sure, start you own! Sounds like fun. Not enough folks in my little town knit it seems, or crochet!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Ravelry lists groups by location. The link below is for Connecticut, but you will need to look through them to see if there is one in your area. I am not that familiar with your states geography. Once you find one close to you, you can check for dates/times or at least find a contact who may be able to help you out.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/browse/location/united-states/connecticut


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

also ask at any nearby yarn shops. they often host knitting groups. Churches too.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kareb said:


> Does anyone know of any knitting group in Manchester, CT that meets during the day? I would like to join a group but do not know where to look to find one. Thank you.


I'm up in Granby, near the Mass. state line, and there's one every Thursday morning, but I don't know if you'd want to travel this far. It's held at our local Senior Center.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I'm up in Granby, near the Mass. state line, and there's one every Thursday morning, but I don't know if you'd want to travel this far. It's held at our local Senior Center.


Yes, a bit too far to drive. Thank you tho.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> You might start a knitting group. Talk with your local library and see if you can use one of their meeting rooms and then advertise the new group. Our "Hands On" group meets at the library every Thursday. We have an average of 18 women every week!


Guess I'll have to look into this, tho I'm not the leader type.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I found my group while exploring Craigslist! It was listed under the free activities section. 

Our group meets in a local food court. Depending on weather and travel plans, we range from three to a dozen knitters/crocheters every Sunday. No one bothers us, even though not all of us buy something every week. 

I don't think you need to be the "leader type" to start a group. Begin by locating a public area where the tables and chairs are mobile - not some place where they're bolted to the floor - and where the management wouldn't mind a group of ladies (gents, too) gathering to knit once in a while. Then put up ads wherever you see a bulletin board - entryway of supermarkets, drugstores, etc. If you don't want to put your telephone number out in public view, then just put the day and time and be sure to be there. If there are knitters in your area, some are sure to show up.

Good luck!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

kareb said:


> Guess I'll have to look into this, tho I'm not the leader type.


The meeting that we have at the library doesn't have a leader. We just show up and knit (and other crafts) and be social. The library sponsors our group...they include info about us on their monthly calendar and put posters up in the library.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Call your local libraries and senior centers to see if a group exists. If you are lucky enough to live close to a yarn shop, ask there too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Restarting this topic with your city and state in the subject line would possibly net you an answer or two from your area than this one has.

Have you done a user search by location? 
Manchester, CT: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?location=manchester%2C+CT

Near the bottom of this list, there are a couple more who're in Manchester, Connecticut: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?location=Manchester

This list has bunches who haven't named their municipality. Maybe you could send each a PM? Connecticut: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?location=connecticut


----------



## CTknitter15 (Jan 25, 2012)

There is a group in Danielson that meets every Thursday morning, that knit, crochet, quilt and sew. All for charity.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope you have good luck finding a group. I know I'm glad I've found a wonderful one here in central Florida.
By the way......I just love your avatar.


----------



## Martuconn (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a knitting group called the Nookless Knitters that meets every Friday at the Tolland Library 10-12. There are about 28 knitters.
St Bridget Church also has a few knitting groups. I think they meet on Thursdays? You could call the church and find out exactly.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind suggestions. I will be looking into them.


----------

